# DPD: ¿Se debería promover más?



## lazarus1907

> La Real Academia Española felicita a la Academia Argentina de Letras por el acuerdo con ADEPA (Asociación de Entidades Periodísticas Argentinas) y la cita como modelo a seguir por las demás Academias hispanoamericanas. Se convino que la Academia envíe semanalmente artículos del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_, sobre las consultas más frecuentes y ADEPA lo remitirá a los diarios.
> 
> http://www.letras.edu.ar/


Hola:

Ya estoy aquí, caledando la polémica un poco más. He leído este artículo por casualidad y creo que es una idea muy buena, porque a más de un periodista (y no digamos ya a ciertos locutores) le haría falta un repasito de vez en cuando.

Ya puestos, ¿por qué no mencionar rápidamente cada día en la televisión en horas clave un consejo basado en algún artículo del mismo libro? No tendría que durar más de uno o dos minutos y se podría plantear más como un concurso que como una lección. En vez de decirle a la gente: "Aquí viene otra regla. ¡A memorizarla!" se podría hacer algo como: "¿Cuál de estas frases/palabras cree que el la correcta?", y darle a la gente la oportunidad de pensárselo y darles la respuesta varios minutos después o algo así. Seguro que más de uno se esmera aunque no sea para que su hijo o el idiota de turno se sepa la respuesta y él no.

Y en las escuelas no estaría de más tampoco.


----------



## natasha2000

Igual salgo un poquito off topic, pero en Serbia esto iría la mar de bien. Claro, con los artículos de la Academía correspondiente.  En los últimos años la cultura de periodistas y presentadores se ha ido al pico. Éstos sí que necesitan un repasón! 

No sé como están las cosas en la prensa argentina, pero creo que sea el país cual sea, los periodistas y presentadores tienen que hablar un idioma correcto, por los espectadores nativos, pero tambien por los no nativos, porque TV y prensa forman una parte muy importante en el aprendizaje de un idioma, y si yo veo algo escrito en el periódico, normalmente lo tomo por correcto, sin pensar.


----------



## lazarus1907

natasha2000 said:


> ...TV y prensa forman una parte muy importante en el parendizaje de un idioma, y si yo veo algo escrito en el periódico, normalmente lo tomo por correcto, sin pensar.


A eso me refería: Probablemente tienen más influencia en el idioma que las Reales Academias; me parece una responsabilidad muy grande.

Por supuesto, no restrinjo mi idea a ningún país o idioma, pero estaba pensando en el mío, claro.


----------



## Cecilio

En principio me parecen interesantes esas iniciativas, que intentan acercar al público el debate sobre el uso de la lengua. 

En cuanto al acuerdo entre la Academia argentina y la ADEPA, diría que me parece muy respetable. De todos modos, me gusta que sea cada periódico o cada empresa de medios, la que tenga su propio "libro de estilo", como ocurre en el caso de "El PAíS", en España. Me parece positivo para el propio debate lingüístico que exista esa variedad, una variedad por otra parte limitada, y siempre con elementos en común, como son las referencias a dicionarios como el de la RAE, u otros, como el de María Moliner o el que se crea más adecuado. Ignoro si en Argentina existen esos "libros de estilo", y tampoco sé si la ADEPA agrupa a todos los medios periodísticos de Argentina, o solo a unos cuantos (ese detalle es bastante importante, a mi entender).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lamento que este acuerdo sea marginal y con el único deseo de decir "no estoy ausente" o "todavía existimos".

Aquí, lamentablemente, los medios de difusión han definido "sus manuales de estilo". Desde la privatización de los mayores canales de televisión y la masificación de la televisión por cable, el público educado se ha atomizado y el público menos educado ha quedado como en núcleo de audiencia de los canales de aire. Como consecuencia, no es que los periodistas hablan mal; simplemente se les ha ordenado hablar mal.

El caso más notorio es el uso del subjuntivo. Me ofende oir a periodistas decir "le disparó después de que le dijo que venga". Es increíble como periodistas y locutores muy profesionales, de más de 40 años de edad, hacen piruetas e intentan elipsis para evitar usar las formas erróneas "del manual del canal". Jorge Jacobson, Santo Biasatti, y decenas más, son buenos ejemplos de esto. Parece que la norma es "el subjuntivo mal usado, como lo usan los que componen el rating, o ningún subjuntivo".

¿De qué debate estamos hablando? El "debate" siempre estuvo y siempre estará sobre ésta y tantas otras cosas. Sólo hay "nuevos" al panorama. La cuestión es más simple. El dinero manda y se logra aumentar los ratings un 20 o 30% si se habla mal. Luego hablar mal es un negocio hecho por personas que dedican alrededor de 5 minutos al año a hacer consideraciones de orden ético. Generalmente entre las 12:30 y 12:35 de la Nochebuena, cuando ya están cargaditos por el alcohol de un buen champán que se compraron con lo que hicieron en el resto del año, menos esos 5 minutos.

El mal uso del idioma viene de la mano y se promueven mutuamente con la escasa capacidad de raciocinio. Los manuales de televisión establecen que debe usarse mucho la palabra milagro. Ejemplo: Alguien fallece y sus familiares donan sus órganos, en un hospital hacen un transplante de corazón a quien no conseguía un donante compatible y ahora lo obtiene cuando ya está más cerca del arpa que de la guitarra. Los canales anuncian un milagro en el hospital tal y cual. La cosa comienza con "el milagro que se produjo" y siempre termina con un familiar agradeciendo a Dios, y quizá si le queda algún tiempo sobrante y el canal tiene que rellenar, agradecen a los médicos y a la familia del donante, y nunca jamás a los que inventaron las técnicas y las drogras que hicerion esto posible. Claro está, es que ha sido un "milagro".

El lenguaje es simplemente una síntesis de las experiencias sociales. El mal uso del lenguaje va de la mano con experiencias sociales cada vez peores. ¡Qué buena capacidad para destazar la realidad que tienen algunos y darle forma a su conveniencia!


----------



## natasha2000

aleCcowaN said:


> El lenguaje es simplemente una síntesis de las experiencias sociales. El mal uso del lenguaje va de la mano con experiencias sociales cada vez peores.


 
Eso es tan cierto, Alec! Y tan triste. Es exactamente lo que pasa en Serbia. Se dicen barbaridades, lo que hace 20 años no hubiera podido pasar ni en sueños, ahora pasa sin más. A veces, leyendo cierto tipo de periódicos o escuchando a cierto tipo de locutores o presentadores, uno tiene impresión de que ahora todo está al revés: cuanto más analfabeta, mejor!


----------



## Cecilio

natasha2000 said:


> Eso es tan cierto, Alec! Y tan triste. Es exactamente lo que pasa en Serbia. Se dicen barbaridades, lo que hace 20 años no hubiera podido pasar ni en sueños, ahora pasa sin más. A veces, leyendo cierto tipo de periódicos o escuchando a cierto tipo de locutores o presentadores, uno tiene impresión de que ahora todo está al revés: cuanto más analfabeta, mejor!




Me imagino que hace veinte años en Serbia pasaba algo parecido a lo que ocurría en España hace cincuenta. Los periódicos con "lenguaje correcto" de esas épocas me parecen más peligrosos que los lenguajes dispersos de hoy en día. Es lo que tiene la democracia.


----------



## natasha2000

Cecilio said:


> Me imagino que hace veinte años en Serbia pasaba algo parecido a lo que ocurría en España hace cincuenta. Los periódicos con "lenguaje correcto" de esas épocas me parecen más peligrosos que los lenguajes dispersos de hoy en día. Es lo que tiene la democracia.


 
Pues, no. Te imaginas mal. Yugoslavia hace 20 años NO ERA en ningún sentido lo que era España hace 50. De ningún modo. Aunque muchos llaman a Tito dictador, él de ningún modo se parecía a Franco. Pero este es otro tema y no de este hilo.
Cuando dije esto, me refería a gramaticalmente correcto lenguaje, a dicción correcta, a lo referente de idioma en sí, y no a lo que se dice. Y te aseguro que había mucha más libertad de prensa en mi país durante Tito y su socialismo que en España durante Franco.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Cecilio said:


> Me imagino que hace veinte años en Serbia pasaba algo parecido a lo que ocurría en España hace cincuenta. Los periódicos con "lenguaje correcto" de esas épocas me parecen más peligrosos que los lenguajes dispersos de hoy en día. Es lo que tiene la democracia.


Perdóname Cecilio, pero no sé si estoy en lo correcto y tú piensas que existe algo llamado "democratización del idioma". Si es así, por favor explícame en algún momento en qué consiste esto o refiéreme a algún hilo o sitio que cuadre con tus ideas al respecto. Si no es así, pasa esto por alto.


----------



## natasha2000

Cecilio said:


> Es lo que tiene la democracia.


 
Me parece que no me he explicado bien.

Hace 50 años, para poder ser un presentador, tenías que ir a las clases de dicción, y hablar perfectamente gramaticalmente correcto lenguaje. Para ser periodista, no tenías que ir a las clases de dicción, pero tenías que escribir y hablar de una manera gramaticalmente correcta. Existían escuelas de periodistas donde se empezaba con las famosas 5 preguntas, la biblia de todo periodista: Quién, Cuándo, Dónde, Cómo y Por qué. hoy en día, es más importante que una presentadora tenga un buen busto y trasero que una buena dicción, y los periodistas en sus artículos, aparte de las reglas gramaticales, siempre se olvidan como minimo dos de esta preguntas de Biblia periodística de antaño. 

Como ves, no tiene nada que ver con el contenido de lo que decían y escribían.

Aunque y si tuviera, te aseguro que había mucha más democracia y la vida fue mucho mejor que en España hace 50 años. En el primer país he vivido, y del otro he estudiado bien la historia, y he hablado con mucha gente que sí que vivía en los tiempos de Franco.


----------



## Cecilio

Situemos un poco la cosas. En este hilo se está hablando, al menos en los últimos posts, acerca del lenguaje en los medios de comunicación, y más en concreto en la prensa escrita. Es en ese contexto en el que se deben entender las opiniones que yo he expresado.

Sentir añoranza del pasado me parece muy bien, pero es conveniente recordar todos los elementos, y no sólo los que nos parecen bien. Eso es un grave error en general.

Las dictaduras en general tienen un gran afán unificador, les gusta dar de cara al exterior una imagen de uniformidad y orden, y muchas de sus políticas, desde la educación a la cultura, pasando por el control generalizado a los medios de comunicación, etc., van encaminadas a dar esa imagen monolítica, unívoca, de orden, de que "aquí no pasa nada". En ese contexto donde seguir las normas y acatar las órdenes es considerado un excelente medio para ser parte del sistema y beneficiarse de él, tiene también su papel lo que podríamos llamar "lenguaje oficial", entendido como un determinado estilo, un determinado vocabulario, y un determinado conservadurismo en cuanto a preceptos gramaticales. En esta tarea de férreo control de la prensa escrita, y del lenguaje de esa prensa escrita, los verdaderos maestros habría que buscarlos en la Unión Soviética, pero me temo que en la España de Franco también. España una, grande y libre, y a poder ser con un "discurso único", lo más inflexible y dogmático que pueda pensarse. Mucho de todo ello existe aún, en forma de los que creen que la RAE puede tener en la sociedad el mismo papel que pudiera tener en anteriores épocas. En 1950, pongamos por caso.

Si se hojean periódicos de España de aquellas épocas se observan patrones comunes, uniformidad, utilización de palabras lo más políticamente correctas posibles. No quiere esto decir que en cada periódico hubiera un académico haciendo de policía, pero sí que, sin duda, ese principio de uniformidad presidía el ambiente, acompañado, cómo no, por el miedo (a veces, comprensible). Uniformidad, por ejemplo, entendida como que estaba mal visto utilizar en la prensa una lengua que no fuera el castellano. ¡Qué bonito, ¿no?! ¡Qué uniforme y qué bonito! ¿Olvidamos esto también?

Cuando llega la democracia se produce, a nivel lingüístico una liberación tal vez mal entendida por algunos pero renovadora. Se revaloriza el habla popular frente a la más formal, se adentran en los medios de comunicación expresiones y usos impensables hasta entonces, etc., etc. Y sobre todo surge un clima de opinión libre en el que se cuestionan cosas que podían parecer incuestionables poco antes.

Por tanto, sí que veo unas consecuencias lingüísticas o sociolingüísticas en ese paso de dictadura a democracia. El panorama actual es más diverso, menos unívoco, más complejo, se va perdiendo la noción de una norma eterna y sagrada, surgen modelos que cuestionan la autoridad de ciertas personas ancladas en un mundo que ya no existe. A algunos les parece mal esta supuesta degeneración del lenguaje en los medios de comunicación. Yo creo en el sentido común y en la capacidad de autorregulación de esos propios medios en un ambiente de libertad.

Último apunte: No soy un experto en la historia de Yugoslavia en el siglo XX, pero no me parece demasiado normal decir que el régimen de Tito, y sus sucesores, fuera precisamente democrático. Pero tampoco sé muy bien qué término utilizar. Podríamos empezar un thread sobre cuestiones de ese tipo, ¿por qué no?


----------



## natasha2000

Cecilio said:


> Último apunte: No soy un experto en la historia de Yugoslavia en el siglo XX,pero no me parece demasiado normal decir que el régimen de Tito, y sus sucesores, fuera precisamente democrático.
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces si no eres experto, te pediría por favor que no des las opiniones sobre algo que no conoces. Cuando leas algo sobre mi país durante la "dictadura" de Tito, podemos hablar. yo he vivido en este pais durante mis veinte y tantos años, y he vivido muy bien. Cuando no he vivido bien era el período después de Tito, cuando la "democracia" entró por la puerta grandeen mi país. El resultado de esta "democracia" son millones de muertos y un país completamente destrozado en el sentido moral, económico y territorial.
> 
> Si me permites, te acordaría que la pregunta original consistía en si es bueno hacer repases periodicos de los conocimientos de idioma de periodistas y otras personas públicas en cuanto a gramática, y no estilo.
> 
> O por lo menos lo he entendido así yo. Es que simplemente no veo que el DPD contenga nada de estilo, sino de uso correcto de gramática. Si me equivoco, por favor, corrígenme.
Click to expand...


----------



## natasha2000

Una última nota: Yugoslavia después de Tito y España despues de Franco son dos cosas completamente distintas y diametralmente opuestas y no se pueden comparar. De ninguna manera.

Si España hubiera tenido a un Miloshevic, tambien sentirías añoranza por Franco, creeme.


----------



## Cecilio

Para ser exactos, mi comentario ha sido el siguiente:

 Me imagino que hace veinte años en Serbia pasaba algo parecido a lo que ocurría en España hace cincuenta.

(El subrayado es posterior; analicemos un poco el cuidado con el que mido mis palabras, tal vez insuficiente).

Lo cual significa: en materia de lenguaje en los medios, ambas situaciones (en cuanto a ausencia de democracia) son comparables. No parece que mi frase haya sido tan grave, ni tan atrevida.

Dices que con la democracia llegaron las guerras. Uy... Si te preocupan estas cuestiones, te sugiero que abras un thread en la sección de "Cultura". Será muy interesante.

Por último, señalar que en cualquier régimen, y en cualquier circunstancia, siempre hay gente a la que le vay muy bien y gente a la que le va muy mal. Siempre hay versiones.

Y admito mi error: no debería haber hecho ni siquiera esa somera, breve reflexión en la que me atrevía a hacer un comentario sobre las consecuencias que la ausencia de democracia puede llegar a tener en determinados momentos respecto del uso de la lengua en los medios de comunicación.


----------



## Cecilio

natasha2000 said:


> Es que simplemente no veo que el DPD contenga nada de estilo, sino de uso correcto de gramática. Si me equivoco, por favor, corrígenme.



Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, yo sí que creo que el DPD hace alusiones de estilo, en forma sobre todo de recomendaciones. No es un simple manual de normas gramaticales u ortográficas. Y que conste que yo, en principio, no tengo nada en contra del DPD, ni mucho menos, pero que soy escéptico ante cómo utilizarlo, y qué valor darle.


----------



## natasha2000

Cecilio said:


> Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, yo sí que creo que el DPD hace alusiones de estilo, en forma sobre todo de recomendaciones. No es un simple manual de normas gramaticales u ortográficas. Y que conste que yo, en principio, no tengo nada en contra del DPD, ni mucho menos, pero que soy escéptico ante cómo utilizarlo, y qué valor darle.


 
Ahora vamos mejor. No pienso contestar nada a previo post, aunque podría, porque no quiero seguir con esa ridícula discusión. 

Si no me equivoco, nadie ha dicho que tú tienes algo contra DPD. Yo no sé mucho de DPD, lo he consultado unas cuantas veces, y hasta ahora me ha parecido que era un diccionario sobre el uso correcto de palabras y reglas gramaticales, y aparte de eso, da definiciónes de ciertos términos del mundo de la gramática.
¿Podrías elaborar un poquito la última frase que has escrito? ¿Por qué eres escéptico en cuanto a cómo utilizarlo? No encuetras bien formuladas las definiciones y explicaciones que contiene? ¿O no estás de acuerdo con las que da? ¿Qué es lo que te hace dudar en DPD?


----------



## Cecilio

Recapitulemos.

1. lazarus propone hablar de un asunto que incluye la idea de un acuerdo entre la Academia argentina y la ADEPA (una asociación de medios periodísticos argentinos) en materia de usos lingúísticos y colaboración en varios ámbitos.

2. Yo digo que me parece bien, pero expreso mis dudas ante qué es esa ADEPA (cosa que aún nadie me ha contestado) y sobre algunos detalles, como por ejemplo si los periódicos argentinos tienen "libros de estilo", cosa que me parecería saludable, es decir, que esos medios de comunicación se definieran en materia lingüística (vocabulario, uso de expresiones, ortografía) utilizando criterios independientes, dentro de un principio de uniformidad que resulta evidente, la propia comunidad lingüística.

3. Ante esas dudas razonables, que pueden abrir un debate interesante, me encuentro con respuestas un poco viscerales, que critican abiertamente ciertos aspectos del lenguaje en la prensa, extremo éste que sobre el que se puede estar a favor o en contra, pero que se desvía bastante de las cuestiones que se supone se podían tratar aquí.

4. En uno de esos comentarios aparece lo de la Serbia de hace 20 años. A nadie escapa lo que eso significa. La Serbia de hace veinte años no es la Alabama de have ceinte años o la Groenlandia de hace veinte años. No soy un experto pero tampoco soy tonto. Es bastante conocido lo que allí ha pasado en esos veinte años, y el hecho de mencinarlos sitúa el debate, NECESARIAMENTE, a otro nivel, en el que aparecen contenidos políticos. Entonces yo he hecho alguna asociación de ideas tal vez inexacta, pero expresada con algo de tacto. Es decir, una vez puesto el debate en ese punto de inflexión, he optado, tal vez equivocadamente, por meterme en una dirección equivocada, aunque, creo, no he sido el primero en introducir en este debate cosas ajenas a él. 

Dicho lo cual me remito a mi primer post, y entiendo que lo que viene detrás no se ajusta demasiado a lo que planteaba lazarus en un principio.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Por qué no volvemos al asunto que sugerí al principio de este hilo?

Cecilio, si quieres seguir hablando de dictaduras, te sugiero que abras un hilo del estilo de "¿Sólo se habla y escribe correctamente cuando hay dictaduras políticas?" o "Tener normas lingüísticas: ¿Es antidemocrático o simplemente de conservadores elitistas de derechas?". Pero hazlo en otro, por favor.

Si te parece mal la idea de usar el DPD como herramienta educativa, me gustaría saber qué tiene de malo (en vez de oír sobre la represión expresiva de antaño). Si te parece bien, ¿cómo puedes estar al mismo tiempo en contra de las normas que se defienden en esa obra? No entiendo cómo se pueden compaginar ambos puntos de vista.


----------



## Cecilio

lazarus, creo que has escrito tu último post sin haber leído el último mío, en el que coincido contigo en que hay que volver al sentido inicial de este hilo.

La madeja está unpoco deshilachada, ¿no?


----------



## natasha2000

Cecilio said:


> Recapitulemos.
> 
> 1. lazarus propone hablar de un asunto que incluye la idea de un acuerdo entre la Academia argentina y la ADEPA (una asociación de medios periodísticos argentinos) en materia de usos lingúísticos y colaboración en varios ámbitos.
> 
> Exactamente. Y luego sigue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leído este artículo por casualidad y creo que es una idea muy buena, porque a más de un periodista (y no digamos ya a ciertos locutores) le haría falta un repasito de vez en cuando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Yo digo que me parece bien, pero expreso mis dudas ante qué es esa ADEPA (cosa que aún nadie me ha contestado) y sobre algunos detalles, como por ejemplo si los periódicos argentinos tienen "libros de estilo", cosa que me parecería saludable, es decir, que esos medios de comunicación se definieran en materia lingüística (vocabulario, uso de expresiones, ortografía) utilizando criterios independientes, dentro de un principio de uniformidad que resulta evidente, la propia comunidad lingüística.
> 
> Si hubieras leído el enlace que ha puesto Lazarus, habrías encontrado respuestas a tus preguntas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...acordaron adoptar al Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas como norma básica de referencia y consulta en el quehacer periodístico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O sea, "el libro de estilo" adoptado es el mismo DPD.
> 
> 3. Ante esas dudas razonables, que pueden abrir un debate interesante, me encuentro con respuestas un poco viscerales, que critican abiertamente ciertos aspectos del lenguaje en la prensa, extremo éste que sobre el que se puede estar a favor o en contra, pero que se desvía bastante de las cuestiones que se supone se podían tratar aquí.
> 
> El primero que ha expresado la duda en el uso correcto de la gramática de algunos periodistas era Lazarus. ¿Hace falta que vuelva a citarle? Vale. Aquí está.
> 
> 
> 
> porque a más de un periodista (y no digamos ya a ciertos locutores) le haría falta un repasito de vez en cuando.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Siguiendo su comentario, he comentado la situación en mi pais. Alec ha hecho lo mismo. ¿Dónde esta el problema?
> 
> 4. En uno de esos comentarios aparece lo de la Serbia de hace 20 años. A nadie escapa lo que eso significa. La Serbia de hace veinte años no es la Alabama de have ceinte años o la Groenlandia de hace veinte años. No soy un experto pero tampoco soy tonto. Es bastante conocido lo que allí ha pasado en esos veinte años, y el hecho de mencinarlos sitúa el debate, NECESARIAMENTE, a otro nivel, en el que aparecen contenidos políticos. Entonces yo he hecho alguna asociación de ideas tal vez inexacta, pero expresada con algo de tacto. Es decir, una vez puesto el debate en ese punto de inflexión, he optado, tal vez equivocadamente, por meterme en una dirección equivocada, aunque, creo, no he sido el primero en introducir en este debate cosas ajenas a él.
> 
> Y dale con Serbia.
> 
> Dicho lo cual me remito a mi primer post, y entiendo que lo que viene detrás no se ajusta demasiado a lo que planteaba lazarus en un principio.
Click to expand...

 
Y ya que no has leído el artículo proporcionado por Lazarus, te cito un par de cositas más, donde se claramente dice que lo que se va a repasar es GRAMÁTICA y no estilo.



> Además, ambas entidades convinieron la programación de cursos especiales para periodistas *sobre corrección de la lengua y aspectos gramaticales*, apuntándose a la organización de un aula virtual electrónica para brindar capacitación en red a las redacciones de los diarios ubicados fuera de Capital Federal.


----------



## Cecilio

Reitero que lo dicho por mí en el post nº cuatro de este hilo es perfectamente coherente con el propósito del mismo, está escrito en un lenguaje claro y sin ánimo de plantear ninguna crispación, y no supone ningún ataque a nadie ni ninguna toma de postura radical o apriorística. Entendiendo que las derivaciones posteriores de este hilo no aportan mucho al propio hilo, creo que no tiene sentido que deba contestar a cosas cuya índole no me atañe, en referencia, siempre, a ese post nº cuatro en el que, más que nada, expreso dudas bastante simples, no ya sobre la naturaleza profunda de las reglas gramatticales, sino sobre el propio contexto de la cuestión: los medios de comunicación en Argentina. Me niego a entrar en polémicas que yo no he provocado, y si, en algún momento posterior he sido provocador de alguna polémica, poco relacionada con el asunto aquí tratado, lo único que puedo decir es que lo lamento.


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:


> Por supuesto, *no restrinjo mi idea a ningún país o idioma*, pero estaba pensando en el mío, claro.


 
Creo que este post Lazarus dice bien claro que no le importa extender la discusion mas allá del español en Argentina. Así que, mis BREVES observaciones sobre el estado de lenguaje periodístico en mí país no fueron off topic, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Cecilio

Natasha, tus comentarios no son off-topic, pero diría que el tono que los acompañaba desviaba la atención hacia senderos un poco delicados. Yo tampoco he estado muy acertado. También, en cierto modo, he gritado. Y el mundo ya está muy lleno de gente que grita.

¡Vaya hilito que llevamos!


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:


> Parece que la norma es "el subjuntivo mal usado, como lo usan los que componen el rating, o ningún subjuntivo".


Yo he oído hablar de empresas de publicidad que ponen faltas de ortografía a propósito, porque al parecer, la gente se fija más o se siente más identificada (no recuerdo la razón exacta, pero me pareció aberrante). "TelefÓnica", una de las empresas españolas internacionales más fuerte, ha decido usar como logotipo su nombre, en minúscula y sin tilde; o sea, Telefon*i*ca. Pero han tenido cuidado al escribir correctamente hasta el chino muchos de los anuncios que han puesto en las cabinas.

No sé si iba a servir de mucho, pero por eso me preguntaba si una iniciativa como la que mencionaba al principio podría merecer la pena, y si podría tener alguna influencia en la población. Por supuesto, si la gente está abiertamente en contra de que haya reglas gramaticales de ningún tipo, sólo conseguiríamos indignarles (o insultarles) más.

Yo creo que merecería la pena intentarlo.


----------



## Cecilio

lazarus1907 said:


> Yo he oído hablar de empresas de publicidad que ponen faltas de ortografía a propósito, porque al parecer, la gente se fija más o se siente más identificada (no recuerdo la razón exacta, pero me pareció aberrante). "TelefÓnica", una de las empresas españolas internacionales más fuerte, ha decido usar como logotipo su nombre, en minúscula y sin tilde; o sea, Telefon*i*ca. Pero han tenido cuidado al escribir correctamente hasta el chino muchos de los anuncios que han puesto en las cabinas.



Yo también había reflexionado sobre esa desaparición del acento, bastante notable, y coincido contigo en que detrás de ella hay una clara intención comercial. También hay muchos intereses en las empresas que dominan el mundo de los medios de comunicación, de ahí mi interés por saber cómo estaba la cosa en Argentina.

Son los signos de nuestro tiempo. Cualquier cosa que uno propone, partiendo de la sinceridad y las ganas de aportar algo positivo a la sociedad, suele caer en manos no tan limpias. La idea de promover el DPD es buena, tiene sentido. Tambié tiene sentido, creo yo, ser más imaginativos y proponer renovaciones más a fondo, impulsar debates, etc. Difundir el DPD no es un objetivo en sí, pero que la gente lo conozca puede ser un buen paso. En todas estas discusiones suelo mantener una postura que ya he expresado en otras ocasiones: veo que la RAE, y todo lo que emana de ella, tiene que reubicarse en la sociedad, tiene que despojarse de esa aureola de "autoridad" que pesa un poco demasiado.


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, ¡A la primera nota que encuentre en algún diario argentino sobre el tema, les aviso!....A ver sobre qué dudas consultan nuestros avezados  periodistas.


----------



## natasha2000

Rayines said:


> Bueno, ¡A la primera nota que encuentre en algún diario argentino sobre el tema, les aviso!....A ver sobre qué dudas consultan nuestros avezados  periodistas.


 
Dales un poco de tiempo, Raynes...
El acuerdo acaba de firmarse hoy!


----------



## tatius

Cecilio said:


> Yo también había reflexionado sobre esa desaparición del acento, bastante notable, y coincido contigo en que detrás de ella hay una clara intención comercial.



Recuerdo haber leído al respecto un dardo de Lázaro Carreter o un dardo envenenado de Juan José Millás... A mí también me pica pero he llegado a la conclusión de que la tilde está para el que la quiera ver: fijaos aquí en cómo se alarga y se retuerce el palito superior de la efe. Es mi forma de rascarme.

En cuanto al DPD, me parece una buena guía. No dejan de ser más que consejos y, personalmente, no me abruma más su autoridad que la de Jorge Luis Borges o Pedro Salinas. 

Sí creo necesaria una introspección y un mínimo de autocrítica por parte de la prensa escrita: en estos días que corren, donde la aceleración y la información a desatajo campan a sus anchas, un poco de esmero no nos vendría nada mal. De la televisión, ni hablemos. Lo que no podemos negar es que la lectura anda de capa caída y que los medios de comunicación han pasado a ser el único contacto que tiene la población con un nivel de lengua más erudito. 

Apoyo la moción, Lazarus.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Haciendo un poco de mezcla entre _altri tempi_ y ADEPA, quiero aclarar que esta institución es la Asociación de Entidades Periodísticas Argentinas, que tiene entre sus socios activos a editores de periódicos y revistas, pero muchos de ellos tienen intereses en canales de televisión. Con sólo decir que el grupo Clarín forma parte (mejor ni hablamos) y Crónica, ya están tejidas las conexiones necesarias entre la prensa y la televisión. También adhieren las agencias de prensa, incluso EFE.

La circulación de periódicos bajó en la Argentina de 4 millones de ejemplares diarios en 1960 con 20 millones de habitantes, a los actuales 1.300.000 con 39 millones. O sea, la compra de diarios per capita bajó a un sexto en los últimos 45 años. Eso sí, hay 1,5 millones de personas que leen el diario por Internet, pero en general, de manera mucho más superficial. En estos últimos 45 años los contenidos sobre deportes, espectáculos y secciones especiales han ido creciendo hasta ocupar más de la mitad de las ediciones, mientras que el número de páginas de cada edición se ha reducido.

El impacto de la palabra escrita a través de los períódicos es mínimo hoy en comparación a su influencia hace menos de dos generaciones. La presencia de los artículos citados del DPD de seguro será bienvenida y algunos miles de personas más se beneficiarán de ello. Será poco, pero bueno. Un pasito.

Si los periódicos tienen manual de estilo, la respuesta es sí para La Nación, el segundo en tirada en el país -230.000 ejemplares diarios-, no puedo decirlo de Clarín -el de mayor tirada- y los demás. Los correctores de estilo no han desparecido, eso sí.

El hecho simple es que los diarios no están presentes en el ámbito educativo. Tanto en escuelas públicas como privadas es raro que se lean y comenten artículos de periódicos. Los debates sobre la actualidad están en general prohibidos o son esporádicos. Ya sé que algunos podrán decir que su escuela, que su hija, que etc., pero son casos aislados. Unos pocas decenas de miles de alumnos poco hacen ante los 9 millones de alumnos de todos los niveles educativos.


----------

